# Goldorfen zur Geburtenkontrolle?



## Ares (4. Apr. 2011)

Hallo,

im vergangenen Jahr habe ich meinen Teich komplett gereinigt und meinen Fischbestand bei dieser Gelegenheit deutlich reduziert. Ich hatte viel zu viele, vor allem __ Sonnenbarsche, drin. Die Sonnenbarsche hielten mir zwar den Bestand der anderen Arten konstant, aber leider haben sie sich selber extrem vermehrt. Einen einzigen Sonnenbarsch habe ich drin gelassen. Aber leider hat dieser es nicht geschaft die Vermehrung der anderen Fische zu verhindern  
Wie kann ich verhindern das es noch mehr werden? Ich habe schon über ein paar Gold- / Blauorfen nachgedacht. Ob diese dann mein "Nachwuchsproblem" in den Griff bekommen? Oder komme ich dann wieder vom Regen in die Traufe? 
Kann man einen gemischten Schwarm aus Gold- und Blauorfen halten, oder bleiben die jeweiligen Farbvarianten unter sich?

Gruß

Sandra


----------



## Stoer (4. Apr. 2011)

*AW: Goldorfen zur Geburtenkontrolle?*

Hallo Sandra,

auch ich hatte __ Sonnenbarsche zur Reduzierung der Goldfische eingesetzt.
Leider haben sich die Sonnenbarsche, ein ansonsten schöner Fisch, wie verrückt vermehrt.
Mußte auch meinen ganzen Teich ablassen und hoffe das ich alle erwischt habe.
Habe auch Goldorfen, aber ich habe bisher nicht bemerkt, dass diese sich an Jungfische vergriffen haben. Allerdings habe ich bemerkt, dass Golorfen sehr gerne Fischlaich fressen.

Das positive an Goldorfen, diese vermehren sich nicht im Teich- Grund- keine Ahnung.
Bei Blauorfen weiß ich das nicht.
Soviel ich weiß, helfen zur Jungfischreduzierung nur Flussbarsche. Allerdings würde ich nur einen reinsetzen, sonst hast Du eventuell wieder das Vermehrungsproblem. Dazu mußt Du aber einen Angler kennen.


----------



## canis (4. Apr. 2011)

*AW: Goldorfen zur Geburtenkontrolle?*

Ein einzelner Flussbarsch hilft wohl genau so viel (oder wenig) wie ein einzelner Sonnenbarsch. Mehrere Flussbarsche werden sich aber vermehren, ebenso wie mehrere __ Sonnenbarsche. Flussbarsche werden zudem deutlich grösser als Sonnenbarsche und werden irgendwann auch in der Lage sein, ältere Fische bis zu einer gewissen Grösse zu fressen. 

Orfen fressen, wie die meisten Fische auch, zwischendurch Fischbrut. Ob dies reicht, den Bestand klein zu halten, entzieht sich mangels Erfahrung meiner Kenntnis. Da __ Barsche aber deutlich intensivere Räuber sind als Orfen, bin ich eher skeptisch.


----------



## muschtang (4. Apr. 2011)

*AW: Goldorfen zur Geburtenkontrolle?*

Wie wärs mit einem oder zwei großen Döbeln? Erhältlich bei der gut ausgestatteten Fischzucht!

Guck dir mal den Tread an vielleicht findest du da eine passende Art...

https://www.hobby-gartenteich.de/xf/threads/28636/?q=raubfisch


----------



## Ares (5. Apr. 2011)

*AW: Goldorfen zur Geburtenkontrolle?*

Ich danke Euch für Eure Tipps. 

Mal sehen wie ich mich entscheide ..... Aber hoffentlich bald. Meine __ Shubunkin´s waren heute wieder mal mit der Familienplanung beschäftigt 

Falls noch jemand eine Idee hat - immer her damit.

Gruß

Sandra


----------



## Regs (6. Apr. 2011)

*AW: Goldorfen zur Geburtenkontrolle?*

Hallo Sandra,

wenn Du mehrere __ Sonnenbarsche nimmst die dasselbe Geschlecht haben ist eine Vermehrung dort zu mindestens nicht möglich.


----------



## Stoer (6. Apr. 2011)

*AW: Goldorfen zur Geburtenkontrolle?*



Regs schrieb:


> wenn Du mehrere __ Sonnenbarsche nimmst die dasselbe Geschlecht haben ist eine Vermehrung dort zu mindestens nicht möglich.



Ich kenne kein Zoo - Fachgeschäft, indem man nur männliche oder nur weibliche Fische kaufen kann.


----------



## Regs (6. Apr. 2011)

*AW: Goldorfen zur Geburtenkontrolle?*

Hallo Peter,
das kann ich mir vorstellen. Das Personal in Zoogeschäften ist da nicht immer fit genug da hilft es, wenn man selbst mit sortiert. Weibliche __ Sonnenbarsche sind nicht so intensiv gefärbt wie die Männchen. Wenn die Tiere zusammen schwimmen sollte der Unterschied augenfällig sein.


----------



## Ares (6. Apr. 2011)

*AW: Goldorfen zur Geburtenkontrolle?*

Hallo,

__ Sonnenbarsche fallen für mich aus, da ich im vergangenen Jahr *einen* drin gelassen habe. M. M. n. ein weibliches Tier, aber leider bin ich mir da nicht ganz sicher. Und ehe ich hinterher wieder hundert Sonnenbarsche im Teich habe :shock.... da lasse ich das lieber.

Gruß

Sandra


----------

